# any pics of Erics buck?



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I remember Chris in a post from a while back saying his brother Eric shot a huge buck.Any pics or information?I am bringing mine to the taxidermist today and hopefully he will score it today as well.A friend that lives in MN shot a monster,23" inside spread,6X6 rack, G2s are 16" long,and 6 1/2" bases  .


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Chris,any idea what your brothers buck scored?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey Mallard, I am waiting for the mount to come back with the score, but they said at the butchershop they figure a score of 172. I have no clue how the measurements work, but the rack was almost a perfectly even 5x5. Hunters that drove by on Saturday would see the antlers sticking out over the top of the pickup bed, and would get out to come and take a look. The deer and I were kind of a celebrity that weekend and especially where we had the deer processed. I still can't figure out how to post pictures and am going to have Chris put them up when he gets a chance.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Eric,Most taxidermists know how to score a rack and can do so fairly quickly.Inside spread and tine length is where you really gain inches on the score.My deer is only 18" inside spread,but the outside spread is 21 7/8",the G2s are 12" and there are several deductions because it is a pretty gnarly rack.It only scores 140 because of all of the deductions but the rack is so heavy with mass I had to get this one mounted.Congradulations!You might want to check with the boone&crockett club.I think they allow a first time entry at 170 minimum.


----------

